# Beef Ribs and Baby Backs on the Kettle use the snake method....q-view



## worktogthr (Jul 27, 2014)

So I thawed out two 3 bone racks of beef ribs that I cut off my prime ribs  and picked up a rack of baby backs that were on sale... Decided that I wanted minimal fussing with them so I set up the snake on my Weber charcoal grill.  I have an MES but there might be some rain today and I didn't want to mess with that.  So here are the ribs.

Baby Backs with a sweet and spicy dry rub....













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






And the beef ribs with some SPOG...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Lighting some coals to start the snake...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Pouring them in to start the snake...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Ribs are on...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Smoke is going....













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Smoking around 250 according the Weber dome therm.  I know it's not all that accurate but I don't really care as I will be checking them every hour or so after a while... I will be back with more....


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks good!  There's yumminess in your near future.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 27, 2014)

So I was not sure what to spritz with since I have no apple juice or maple bourbon which is what I have been using.  So I decided on peach schnapps.  We'll see how that goes..












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Dad and sister are going to be here for lunch so I decided to throw some half chickens on the propane smoker... 













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Going to use some apple wood and cook around 400 for nice crispy skin!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 27, 2014)

I've used peach schnapps, triple sec, OJ, Apple cider, cranberry juice, Apple jack, water, beer, pear cider, and any combination of the above.  It all worked.


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 27, 2014)

Baby backs were ready in about 6 hours...never foiled, just spritzed with some peach schnapps.  Temps were In 225-250 range without having to mess with the vents much.  Brushed them with some
Sweet baby rays and stuck them in a cooler wrapped in foil and  towels Bringing them to a friends so trying to keep em warm for a while.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 27, 2014






Oh and lunch.  Forgot the pics... Sorry.    Maverick was reading around 335 but the skin was still eh.  I have to try finishing it on the grill or smoking it indirect on the weber kettle where I can get temps to. 400.  Ended up using cherry and it was juicy and delicious with a nice smoke flavor.  

Beef ribs to come...


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 28, 2014)

Here are the beef ribs... Definitely pulled them too early as they had a bit too much chew to them.  I have much better luck with beef ribs when I do the presliced ones I get from a certain market.  Tastes good though.  Until next time.... 













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 28, 2014


----------

